
It’s eating fat that makes you fat, new mouse study suggests - YeGoblynQueenne
https://theconversation.com/its-eating-fat-that-makes-you-fat-new-mouse-study-suggests-101629
======
Filligree
...going against recent studies, and backing the otherwise-disproven science
of the fifties.

I quit. Don't make me look at these articles unless there's at least an N>10
meta-study.

~~~
Flozzin
It's rather ridiculous overall. The more 'studies' I read, the less I take
them seriously. If you don't like the result of any study, wait 2 years and
you will have a handful of studies disproving them. It seems like every few
years we bounce back and forth between if alcohol and coffee are good or bad
for you.

I'm not sure if these issues are with the methodology in the studies, special
interests wanting certain results, or just poor execution. But it seems out of
hand.

Small off topic rant. If we want the masses to believe the results from
sciences, then we need to be consistent. I'm not advocating lying in order to
do this. The results from the studies need to be reproducible and accurate.
How can we convince people that something like climate change is happening and
real, when the earth is a massively complex system, when we can't even go 2
months without flipping dietary results from sugar is ok, to sugar is bad,
back to sugar is ok. Or the other example would be the no amount of alcohol is
good for you, when for years the common result from studies was 1 or 2 drinks
was a benefit.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
The problem isn't this study, it's the reporting. We were initially taught
that science IS truth, so every new study that was irresponsibly disseminated
was believed. Now we've become so jaded by all these studies that we believe
none of them (unless it follows our own prejudices). And unfortunately the
news is built on trying to make things interesting - reporting the current
scientific consensus just isn't news worthy. "This just in: Earth still flat."
is much less interesting than "Watch this Californian kook launch himself into
Space to prove the Earth is flat." or "Drinking straws - are they inseminating
dolphins with reptilian DNA?"

------
halfdan
It's what makes mice fat. Can we stop pretending that things that work in mice
have the exact same effect in humans?

------
honr
Please kindly cut the BS and use the link and title of the study. The magazine
it's published in seems to be the second highest impact magazine of its field
(sorry I haven't done research in cellular biology to know the magazine well).
So, the study is probably reasonable. The click-baity artistic interpretation
of the study is what tarnishes this and numerous other works.

"Dietary fat, but not protein or carbohydrate, regulates energy intake and
causes adiposity in mice."

[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S155041311...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1550413118303929)

------
teilo
The vanguard of the 50s is going to keep at this until they are all dead. It
doesn't matter how much counter-evidence is accumulated. They are invested in
their fat hypothesis, and will not give up.

Meanwhile, aside from the growing volume of supporting studied, anyone who has
tried a low-sugar high-fat diet knows that eating fat makes you want to eat
less, and not more.

~~~
jstandard
Were the authors of this recent study the same ones releasing results in the
50s?

From what I can tell is these are recent scientists conducting a study in
Beijing with potentially disconfirming evidence of your claim.

------
sinatra
I can’t keep up with whether it’s fat, sugar, carbs, or anything else that I
need to avoid to lose weight. I’ll just try to eat food that’s not very
processed / not very artificial and eat small portions. I’ll just try to very
roughly count calories and keep track of the simple math of calories in vs
calories out.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
> I’ll just try to very roughly count calories and keep track of the simple
> math of calories in vs calories out.

I had excellent results with this. No tricks, just count the calories (write
down everything you eat) and stop when you hit your daily budget, whether it
is a day full of ice cream or steak. Each time I weighed myself wasn't totally
predictable as some weeks I'd lose very little and some weeks I'd lose more,
but over the 6 months I made it a goal it was very effective.

------
lost_snake
Meh; there are so many pathways to the creation of fat cells, or their
precursors, (and this really explodes if you start considering some things to
'inevitably' lead to fat production based on lifestyle) from different food
molecules.

Realistically, everyone who is overweight just needs to _stop eating so much_
, and change what it is they eat.

Without anything else like manifest diabetes or heart disease or whatever,
anyone who is packing too much weight can just limit their portions, reduce
sugar intake, drink more water, and get 30 minutes of activity a day.

The greater your portion (calorie) limitation, sugar reduction, water intake,
and activity, the more weight you will lose/faster you'll lose it.

Stuff like eating more veggies and fruit, and learning to cook and not eat
processed bullshit is just icing on the cake.

------
wkdown
We need to stop consuming these food "studies". Every day,
fat/carbs/coffee/wine is good/bad/cancerous/prevents cancer in a "new study".

------
belltaco
Interesting result:

> With up to around 50%-60% fat in the diet, the mice ate more food and put on
> more weight. However, at higher levels of fat they gained less weight. A
> mouse eating 80% fat in its diet increased in weight by about the same
> amount as one eating 30% fat. We don’t know exactly why, only that on these
> super high-fat diets the mice consumed fewer calories and didn’t gain as
> much weight.

------
amriksohata
Was this sponsored by the sugar industry and the likes of coke lol

